# MIDI with ETC Insight?



## bwhiteford (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey all, 
We have here a 72 channel ETC Insight board that we use for most of our shows. I've noticed the MIDI In, Out and Thru ports a bunch of times, but never really investigated what can be done with them. What kind of things can you do? Advancing cues? Firing a MIDI command with certain cues? Just curious, thanks!

Brooks


----------



## icewolf08 (Feb 11, 2009)

The console is capable of sending and responding to MSC (MIDI Show Control) commands. You can fire cues and macros on the console from a remote MIDI controller (capable of sending MSC commands). You can also send stop/back commands as well as load cue X and goto cue X commands. The console can send MSC "GO" commands on pressing the GO button. You may be able to send other commands form the console as well, but I am not sure off the top of my head.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 11, 2009)

Insight(1) User Manual v2.0, pp 7-15:7-18.


----------

